# Converting FLV.



## Moptop (May 11, 2007)

Is there an easier way to convert .flv flash videos (I.E. downloaded from youtube) to a format that iMovie can work with?

Currently I use iSquint / VisualHub, but its still a SLOW, cpu-intensive process.

Any tips?


----------



## bobw (May 12, 2007)

Browse through These Programs.


----------



## fryke (May 12, 2007)

Video conversion in general _is_ a slow, cpu-intensive process.


----------



## Mikuro (May 12, 2007)

If you install Perian, QuickTime will be able to play flv files normally. Since iMovie is QuickTime-based, it should then be able to import them (I think; I don't have much experience with iMovie, though).


----------



## Natobasso (May 12, 2007)

save the flv file as a shockwave file and quicktime can play it natively, I think.


----------



## Moptop (May 12, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> If you install Perian, QuickTime will be able to play flv files normally. Since iMovie is QuickTime-based, it should then be able to import them (I think; I don't have much experience with iMovie, though).



Oo wow, it works perfectly! Thanks!


----------

